Could an AI coding assistant understand what you want it to code on line #? - jlebrech
======
brudgers
An interpreter understands what machine instructions you want it to execute at
line #. Which seems to me pretty close to what you describe. I mean
programming with a natural language interface seems possible but lacks the
precision and so programming would probably wind up with a technical language
for instructing to behave predictably and I am back at interpreters and
programming languages.

~~~
jlebrech
maybe adding voice to vim commands would achieve the same thing.

but who'd want to be in the same office as someone talking to a computer all
day.

